# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Identifican en el río Besós una bacteria apta para descontaminar acuíferos

## Jonasino

> Investigadores de la UAB han identificado en la desembocadura del río Besós una bacteria del género Dehalogenimonas, que tiene capacidad para transformar ciertos compuestos contaminantes organoclorados tóxicos en otros inocuos.
>     Los expertos han conseguido caracterizar y cultivar esta bacteria por primera vez en Europa, lo que abre las puertas a su producción y aplicación en acuíferos contaminados.
> 
> Este género bacteriano se describió hace relativamente poco en 2009- y hasta ahora sólo se han conseguido aislar dos cepas en acuíferos contaminados con cloroalcanos en Luisiana (Estados Unidos). A pesar de que se han identificado secuencias de su genoma en diferentes localizaciones geográficas, como el Océano Ártico, Mar Báltico, Canadá, China, Alemania, Hungría, España, Taiwán o Estados Unidos, esta es la primera vez que se ha descrito la caracterización y el cultivo de una Dehalogenimonas en Europa.
> 
> Se trata de una bacteria que sólo puede utilizar compuestos organoclorados como fuente de energía durante su proceso de respiración, transformándolos en productos menos clorados, más biodegradables y, en algunos casos, inocuos.
> 
> A partir de los sedimentos del río Besós y tras tres años de investigación, los investigadores han obtenido un cultivo bacteriano estable y han demostrado su capacidad para transformar algunos de los hidrocarburos alifáticos clorados que se encuentran más frecuentemente en los acuíferos, tales como el 1,2-dicloroetano y el 1,2-dicloropropano, en productos inocuos como el etileno y el propileno, respectivamente.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-bacteria-apta

----------

frfmfrfm (19-oct-2015),HUESITO (19-oct-2015),perdiguera (20-oct-2015)

----------

